# Izzy - Poor Puppy



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

This dog has had quite the life. First the knee cap issue, now this.... 



















This poor dog has the worst owners... She went for a hot dog that was dropped, and our instincts were to cover the hot dog (no human food as a general rule) and she opted to go for the next thing in her line of sight.... the hook and rubber worm. She swallowed it so fast we did not have time to think. 

We've only had Izzy for three months, and we are not having the best luck with this poor little puppy.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Izzy, hope she gets well soon.

They do seem to get to things rather quickly. Blink and its gone, you'd think they'd have some sense 

Hows the pet insurance, looks like you're testing it well


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Izzy! I hope she get well soon!


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hows the pet insurance, looks like you're testing it well


We were actually talking about pet insurance and how expensive it is just before it happened. I thought it was a good idea, but my wife does not. 

She thought a little differently after seeing the total on the bill. 

OUCH.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Poor little Izzy - we have to watch Beau all the time as eats anything and everything! Hope she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Surge (Jun 4, 2011)

The Dr's orders include no RUNNING, JUMPING, STAIRS for 5-10 days.... 

Is this possible for a 5 month old puppy? The crate is not well received by her, she hates it. 

With three small children this is going to be tough.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Big cockapoo hugs to Izzy and mum & dad .. Ahh poor little love .. don't me cross with yourself if could happen to anyone ... and the hook has gone now and she will recover xxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! poor little girl! wishing you guys a speedy recovery!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:hug:to your poor Izzy from my Izzy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

And a big kiss from big Izzy xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Surge said:


> The Dr's orders include no RUNNING, JUMPING, STAIRS for 5-10 days....
> 
> Is this possible for a 5 month old puppy? The crate is not well received by her, she hates it.
> 
> With three small children this is going to be tough.


Millie was spayed recently and we were given the same orders. The next morning she ran upstairs and jumped on my bed for the first time  She was fine 

Do you have to put an elizabethan collar round her neck? I used a baby vest instead.

And yes, get that insurance sorted out, sounds like you may be needing it. There are a couple of threads on here recently.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow, poor girl, we were so glad to have Inca insured as when she was about 5-6 months old she swallod a dummy/passifier teat tha had been on the floor(wee brother was only about 3 years old) she had to have and exray and an opp to remove it. they was just after getting spayed. insurance is exspensive but i do think its worth it.


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG! ive just wrote on your last thread and flicked down onto this one poor lil izzy and poor you and family too. I feel for you all cause theres nothing worse than when you lil doggies not well, i was distraught too blaming myself but these ickle doggies are like lightning so dont be too hard on yourselves. Give her lots of love and hugs. i know where your coming from though ive got to have eyes all over wi my lil izzy bear, they r rite terrors into everything and picking everything up in site. I wonder if all lil izzy bears r like ours??? get well soon izzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Izzy, I hope she's on the mend now... much love x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope not!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Get well soon Izzy sending you love from Stanley xx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor Izzy, that looks horrible! At least you saw her eat it though, think what could have happened if you didn't see...

Tilly ate a battery once when she was at my mums...she said she came downstairs and it was all chewed open with all the black bits hanging out and Tilly sat proudly in the middle of it all. I was glad that when I got home from my holiday my dog was still alive!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Izzy a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Got the pet insurance sorted out on Friday. £25 pm and I think worth every penny. We have Freddie the house rabbit who has been brought back from the brink twice and he only goes from hutch to house and back. Total cost so far in the region of £700. We found Petplan good because thy pay up usually within 14 days no negotiations needed.
Because we have had so much vet contact it was a no brainer.
I hope Izzy gets better soon.


----------

